# I've never hunted before but...



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am new to slingshots and I have never hunted with one. In fact I've never hunted full stop. I plan, at some stage in the not too distant future, to have a go at hunting Wood Pigeon. I want to do my best to avoid maiming an animal or causing it to die a slow death , so I'll probably stick with tin cans until my aim and consistency improve.

Anyway. I am wondering what ammo to use. I would prefer, if I can ,to avoid using lead. I am not crazy about the idea of eating something that has had lead stuck in it. Is this safe? Also, I am not even sure where to find lead slingshot ammo in Ireland. Can round lead fishing weights be used? I would prefer to use steel ball bearings. Would they be effective and what size would be best?


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

40 views and no replys to a question like this! Was it something I said?!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I like round lead fishing weight, its the main ammo I use but it's a bit costly. 1/2'' hex nut are not bad I suppose, they are lethal.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Lead is the most common hunting ammo, due to it's better mass to wind resistance ratio. However A half inch (12.5mm) steel bearing is the same weight as a .44 caliber lead ball, and is plenty lethal for bird hunting. Accuracy however is paramount. Keep practicing, and remember to put some targets in different locations so you can practice compensating for drop at different angles.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

using lead wont hurt you, and its cheaper than steel balls if you make your own, but like what has been said for woodies hex nuts will do, just dont shoot them from behind, try head shots its better to miss than injure, jeff


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Lead is not that bad. Hex nuts are deadly, I do have more flyers with them compared to round ball. Don't know if is me or if the design of the nut. I have had a lot of success with 3/8 bearings.

For practice I like to walk through the woods shooting at leaves and knot holes. It helps when judging different distances when hunting. Shooting at a can in a box is fun at first but after a while it gets boring for me.

Hope this helps, good luck with your new hobby.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Stones are good and very lethal. I have taken pigeon with stone as small as 1/2 inch.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

kyrokon said:


> For practice I like to walk through the woods shooting at leaves and knot holes. It helps when judging different distances when hunting. Shooting at a can in a box is fun at first but after a while it gets boring for me.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck with your new hobby.


Great idea. Thanks. Thanks to everyone else for their very welcome thoughts and advice.


----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

kyrokon said:


> Hex nuts are deadly, I do have more flyers with them compared to round ball.


Which way should you put the hex nut in the pouch, with the hole facing up and down or side to side? I tried it and it feels right to put it in so that the hole is facing from side to side and you are looking down at the angular edges of the nut.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I do side to side. I don't shoot hex nuts much but will 1 day, cause they are really cheap when bought in bulk.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

I put the hole side to side. The flyers could just be me, I don't shoot that great anyway.

thanks
mt


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yeah me too, maybe a crack shot on this forum should shoot some hex nuts and give a short review


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

If I were you, I'd spend some money on a bunch of ball bearings from e-bay, I use 9.5 mm steel with no troubles. I also wouldn't expect to hunt anything in a hurry, there's a lot to learn. Not only do you need to know your hunting grounds, making sure you can retrieve a kill, if you get one; but you must know how to prepare an animal for eating, and how to recognize a sickly creature from its internal organs. You also need to know how to hunt from different distances, without knowing the exact length of shot, as in the real world the animals will not be waiting at consistant shooting ranges (unles you have a specific local in mind). Then there is safety of others, approaching game without scaring it off, being prepared for dispatching game when you haven't had a proper kill; the list goes on. I don't want to put you off, I love hunting and the fresh meat is a welcome contribution to my diet, but you really should prepare all these things before you even take a shot. I suggest you buy some ball bearings in bulk, and walk around our local area, testing your shooting in improvised ways, during this time, you can learn what you need to about hunting (maybe get a couple of animals from your local butcher or farmer with the skin and feathers on, then you can learn the appropriate butchering techniques) and I would shoot all of my bbs and buy some more before I shoot at an animal, but you'll know when you're ready. Others may disagree, but I think these things and others are important for proper respect, both for your fellow traveller and your victims. Glad you're interested, don't let the work put you off, it soon becomes an acceptable routine, and is little to ask relatively.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Cave-dweller said:


> 40 views and no replys to a question like this! Was it something I said?!


Sorry Cave-dweller,

Its just that this kind of post has been done before and I have been too wrapped up in my job..

I like to use stones for hunting, I will occasionally use other types of ammo such as lead weights, hexnuts or steel balls and now I have some other ammo to experiment with.

As for hunting with stones I gave you all of my information on the thread you started in the shooting tips forum on stones 
http://slingshotforu...youre-american/

Use a catty that can handle the heavy ammo and as Jeff said do not shoot at pigeons when their back is facing you, go for the chest shots this way you will either hit their heart or in the case of the shot elevating which it does. You will hit the head or neck.

For rabbits get within 15 to 20 yards the closer the better, dont shoot at them when they are near brambles or in our world here next to black berry tangles I lost a cottontail like this when I used the lighter 44 cal ammo (I'm ashamed of that one, was a gut shot) I should have only used heavy stones.

I use small targets for training I use a stick target something I learned from a UK pheasant Poacher who uses a milbro, or you can shoot at bottle caps as my brother Xidoo does. The reason for smaller targets is you will make tighter groupings, shooting cans for me anyway has made for bad habits to where you lose sight of shooting for a specific target, such as the head or neck of a fowl.

Others do not have those issues but as for me they were a problem my remedy were the smaller targets instead of shooting at cans as a warm up prior to hunting.

Keep in mind you will go through a kind of nervous jitters when you start to encounter small game on a hunt and its best to ignore the "I have to kill it" mindset and just relax and shoot. Also things do not always die fast especially when you dont hit the vitals on the first shot and this is a possibility, try for vitals always and do not panic if you injure something but make sure you finish quickly.

Hope this helps you

Nico


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Just something i do but a good idea non the less, if your hunting squirrels take a small sharp locking knife with you, since if you do try to neck them they'll give you a nasty bite, just quickly stand on it and pop the knife in it's chest, sounds nasty but it's easyer than using a priest on them because if they drop in leaves or soft ground it's hard to club them properly.

Or if you have one take a good retrieving dog.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I always take one of my small bedlington x whippets with me when shooting they will go through any thorn bush to retrieve any game, or they will take any shot game still running, jeff


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I took a bird yesterday with a 3/8 steel ball. However it was a headshot. JT


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Jtslingshoter said:


> I took a bird yesterday with a 3/8 steel ball. However it was a headshot. JT


Seems like it's been awhile since I've seen you here, JT. Glad you're still around.


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> I always take one of my small bedlington x whippets with me when shooting they will go through any thorn bush to retrieve any game, or they will take any shot game still running, jeff


----------

